# Building in Estepona (not).



## Brainhurts (Jul 23, 2008)

I bought an old Spanish house in Estepona which needed knocking and rebuilding............... five years later, I'm still waiting to lay a brick. 

No building licences have been issued for five years.

Anyone else in the same predicament?

Anyone know of any pressure groups active on this subject?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you aware that the Mayor (of Estepona) and a third of the town council have been arrested on corruption charges, These charges have been rumbling on for quite a few years now in both Marbella & Estepona, mainly to do with planning licences. Both towns come under the same planning district, (I think), and in last weeks "Sur in English" they announced the new (legal) town development plan will, hopefully!, be approved in Sept. I suspect they have not been issuing new licences or your´s is lost in the paperwork, have you a good abogado?.


----------



## Brainhurts (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for your comment rjnpenang. Yes, as you would suspect I am fairly familiar with the situation at the town hall. 

I understand that approval of town plans is now vested with the Junta de Andalucia based in Seville. 

I am all for building restrictions in the Pueblo Antiguo and my plans comply with the new proposals. The problem is not with the planning permission it is with a 'Building Licence'.

Every three months a new date has been given for issuing them, they don't placate me any more. The effect these promises seem to have is that they discourage pressure groups forming.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you have a good abogado?, if so, can´t he help?, 5 years seems (it is!) an awfully long time. (I have used a very good abogado (English speaking) for about 15 years but he´s based in Torremolinos, do you want his phone no;?).


----------



## Brainhurts (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not just me, it's everybody wishing to build in the Pueblo Antiguo! 

I understand there are 74 applications for building licences accumulated over the five years. 

Thanks for the offer but there are 74 abogados already on the case. 

What I find puzzling is that there are no pressure groups seeking redress in this matter. That's why I posted - to hear if anybody else was in the same position and knew of any.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Brainhurts said:


> It's not just me, it's everybody wishing to build in the Pueblo Antiguo!
> 
> I understand there are 74 applications for building licences accumulated over the five years.
> 
> ...


I dont know of _any_ pressure groups in_ any_ situation. The Spanish way seems to just accept things as they are ....... some even just give up and do the building anyway from what I've heard, and risk the consequences


----------



## Brainhurts (Jul 23, 2008)

One person has built - the door has a seal on it I don't know what happened, it hasn't been torn down and it has remained unoccupied.



I've caused such a fuss that anything I did would be investigated.


----------

